Ask HN: What are soft skills? - __glibc_malloc
======
xelman
Being able to communicate well, being an effective time manager, being a solid
leader, etc. Some of the intangibles. Also, the google link that kelukelugames
posted probably has some good info.

------
kelukelugames
[https://www.google.com/search?q=soft+skills&oq=soft+skills&a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=soft+skills&oq=soft+skills&aqs=chrome.0.0l6.1798j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8)

------
greenyoda
They're the skills that allow you to effectively and pleasantly interact with
other humans (as opposed to the technical skills that you use for interacting
with machines).

------
alttab
In the context of a programming job, everything else.

